# First time Rat owner - Update



## Cayden (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, just updating you on Rita's progress. the forced socialization worked wonders, and she is using her wheel now








also we got her a cage mate. the PetCO by my work had baby rats up for adoption! a local couple had a litter and gave them to pet co to find homes for. so they are not feeder rats, and the lady that works there said she pets them every day. i believe her because she (Aurora) is way more social than Rita. also this time they let me stick my hand in the cage and find the bravest. right now they are in quarantine, but in about a week i will start the introduction process. here is aurora








also working on a rat cage that i am going to build my self. i have all my measurements, and plans. just need to buy the mats and start putting it together. well i will keep you updated on that.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww, aurora is an adorable name for an adorable rat (there's a little of that "does this pic make my tail look fat?" in her eyes - and yes, yes it does..., lol). i'm glad that your socialization efforts have paid off. you're a good rat daddy!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh! Thanks for updating us; it's always great to hear a happy ending!

Aurora is a gorgeous little ratty, too


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

They're both super cute, Aurora is a sweetie.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the update! Rita is looking fabulous, and I'm soooo glad the forced socialisation is working for you! Your new baby looks like a real doll, and I'm sure Rita will love her .


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

both big sweeties!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohmagawsh! Rita looks similar to my Jake!










Jake is on the left. :3
I am just in love with agouti coloring. Jake has some whitish spots on his chest...tickling and kissing targets..


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

They both look very happy XD


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

Aurora looks alot like my rex--that's his name, not the breed


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

How the **** did you get ahold of my clones!? Haha they look very similar to my girls.


----------

